# Where to sell palladium wire?



## R shackleford (May 2, 2022)

Where do I sell my palladium busbar wire in Canada BC? None of the local gold/pm buyers want to touch it, they seem to only want to deal with bars and coins when it comes to pgms. Also what's a reasonable price per gram? I've found a place in Winnipeg but it appears there are many $100's worth of processing fees and their rate seems low. I've never sold pgms before and I'm having a hard time figuring this out, any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## nickvc (May 2, 2022)

Welcome to the forum.
What volume of material do you have ?
If you have decent amounts you may find a buyer here.
PGMs are not paid out at the same rate as gold or silver 80-90% of spot are normal terms plus an assay charge .


----------



## R shackleford (May 2, 2022)

nickvc said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> What volume of material do you have ?
> If you have decent amounts you may find a buyer here.
> PGMs are not paid out at the same rate as gold or silver 80-90% of spot are normal terms plus an assay charge .





nickvc said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> What volume of material do you have ?
> If you have decent amounts you may find a buyer here.
> PGMs are not paid out at the same rate as gold or silver 80-90% of spot are normal terms plus an assay charge .


Around 30 grams, still have more bars to process so not sure exactly how much.


----------



## nickvc (May 2, 2022)

You could message Lou here on the forum , he is in the US so it’s not close but he does refine a lot of PGMs and will quote you at least .


----------



## Helian (May 3, 2022)

Manhattan Gold and Silver pays 80% of spot for pure palladium wire.


----------



## Rob666 (May 21, 2022)

the wire is 99% pure any jewelry place or buyer that knows this and doesn't buy it should probably get out of the business because 99% is 99% I don't care what it is. I had the same problem where I live in albuquerque nm. I have no trouble selling it now but it took a little time


----------



## Swissgoldrefiner (May 21, 2022)

I am based in Switzerland. I can pay around 85-90% of kitco spot price, if you have interessting amount.


----------



## Dr. A (Jun 26, 2022)

R shackleford said:


> Where do I sell my palladium busbar wire in Canada BC? None of the local gold/pm buyers want to touch it, they seem to only want to deal with bars and coins when it comes to pgms. Also what's a reasonable price per gram? I've found a place in Winnipeg but it appears there are many $100's worth of processing fees and their rate seems low. I've never sold pgms before and I'm having a hard time figuring this out, any help would be greatly appreciated.


As a dentist I send my dental scrap to Garfield Refining.
You may want to look them up and contact them to see if they will take it. I’ve sent dental scrap and shavings and old jewelry there for 20 years. They pay a check or bullion. They melt and assay the metals and pay for Au, Ag, Pt, Pd spot prices minus 5% for processing. Reputable and easy to communicate with. Maybe email them and send a pic? They’ll let you know.
I even had old silver solder wire from dental school and sent that. I don’t think they take electronic scrap unless it’s been somewhat refined.
Hope that helps.

—Jon


----------

